# JAVA MOJO - Chamblee, GA



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Corner Coffee Shop located in Chamblee's Mid-City District, on the corner of The Loft's at 5300. An arts oriented, community driven place where the laid back beatniks or the professionally minded suits can come to hang out and partake of the mellow vibes together... and enjoy what we all love- great coffees, great teas, & great edibles. Outdoor patios and free WiFi of course. Extended evening hours to come soon.

More...


----------

